

Introducing: Cloud.Obj - Python Objects in the Cloud - martincerdeira
https://github.com/mcerdeira/cloud.obj
http://cloudobj.appspot.com/
======
tirrellp
Martin, what do you use this for? and do you need help putting together
documentation?

~~~
martincerdeira
Yes, I would love some help in documenting or testing.

The idea is to have a public repo of python modules, where you can directly
import from, so, you won't need to download and mantain local modules. Now, it
only has the standard python modules that GAE provides, but, my idea is to
populate the service with all kind of python modules, so you can just forget
and import anything from this thing.

I'm planning to make another flavor, a private repo, where you can login and
have your own modules, but, the main reason of this project is the public repo
idea.

